# Best New Watches of 2021: Unpacking the New Watches and Wonders Releases



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

The Salmon dial from Breitling is pure ❤
I watched the Jaeger-LeCoultre announcement video. That watch is awesome (unaffordable though!!). 
Finally, the thinnest perpetual calender watch from Bvlgari is no mean feat 👏


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

What's the thickness of Hermes 08 watch?


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

Pun said:


> What's the thickness of Hermes 08 watch?








LMGTFY - Let Me Google That For You


For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than to Google it for themselves.




lmgtfy.app


----------



## HarrisLam (Sep 1, 2014)

That JLC is absolutely ridiculous!!!!

How come the new Zenith Chronometer Sport isn't on the list? It's very beautiful, capability to count to tenth of a second, and the controversy stirred up by its resemblance to Daytona should have ensured a place in all discussions of new releases I thought.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Love the Breitlings but don't understand your comment: "say what you want" about them 
that suggested things are being said negatively about the brand/product..... like what????
I only own one old piece bought new in 1996 and now worn by my son - but always thought them solid

I appreciate the high horology of the JLC & beauty of VC but these are so out of my league my brain n heart shuts down - I do like the Hermes - its fresh and cool and quality. 

On my own list are the new Tudor Chonos - and I'm keen to see the new Tag limited model & green

Rolex a major disappointment


----------



## ben_w (Oct 20, 2019)

nseries73 said:


> The Salmon dial from Breitling is pure ❤
> I watched the Jaeger-LeCoultre announcement video. That watch is awesome (unaffordable though!!).
> Finally, the thinnest perpetual calender watch from Bvlgari is no mean feat 👏


Yeah I also watched the JLC video and would love one of those Reversos. Not sure my PayPal Credit account will extend to 1.5 million USD though. That said, it would be totally worth it for what appears to be a real-life alethiometer that will still be getting the moon phases right when all human life on earth comes to an end.


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

ben_w said:


> Yeah I also watched the JLC video and would love one of those Reversos. Not sure my PayPal Credit account will extend to 1.5 million USD though. That said, it would be totally worth it for what appears to be a real-life alethiometer that will still be getting the moon phases right when all human life on earth comes to an end.


Will be while before other manufacturers catch upto them.


----------



## JustinMFrost (Oct 10, 2018)

HarrisLam said:


> That JLC is absolutely ridiculous!!!!
> 
> How come the new Zenith Chronometer Sport isn't on the list? It's very beautiful, capability to count to tenth of a second, and the controversy stirred up by its resemblance to Daytona should have ensured a place in all discussions of new releases I thought.


because it was not released at Watches and Wonders. This is the topic at hand.


----------



## JustinMFrost (Oct 10, 2018)

Simon said:


> Love the Breitlings but don't understand your comment: "say what you want" about them
> that suggested things are being said negatively about the brand/product..... like what????
> I only own one old piece bought new in 1996 and now worn by my son - but always thought them solid
> 
> ...


Some people have been very vocal about not liking the pistachio green dial, and others have made observation about similarities between the Breitling Premier Datora and the Patek Philippe 5270P.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustinMFrost said:


> Some people have been very vocal about not liking the pistachio green dial, and others have made observation about similarities between the Breitling Premier Datora and the Patek Philippe 5270P.


Ah - ok - gosh, people are funny
Personally I think the pistachio the pick of the bunch and will be in much demand
& PP don't have a preserve on styles - even if they are the daddy - their 5270P reminds me of the 1940's Universal Geneve Triple Calendar or a 1940's Leonidas, etc etc No-one complains at V8 engines in Cadillacs or Fords or Jags or Audi just cos an aircraft manufacture Antoinette invented it in 1904


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

PeteJ said:


> LMGTFY - Let Me Google That For You
> 
> 
> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than to Google it for themselves.
> ...


So it's 10.8mm thick and that's quite good wear IMO. Thanks.


----------



## JustinMFrost (Oct 10, 2018)

Simon said:


> Ah - ok - gosh, people are funny
> Personally I think the pistachio the pick of the bunch and will be in much demand
> & PP don't have a preserve on styles - even if they are the daddy - their 5270P reminds me of the 1940's Universal Geneve Triple Calendar or a 1940's Leonidas, etc etc No-one complains at V8 engines in Cadillacs or Fords or Jags or Audi just cos an aircraft manufacture Antoinette invented it in 1904


Oh I wholeheartedly agree with you, not to mention the Premier designs are based on Breitling models from the '50s, and Breitling is the godfather of the modern chronograph configuration-they were the first to build a chronograph with a crown and two separate pushers.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustinMFrost said:


> Oh I wholeheartedly agree with you, not to mention the Premier designs are based on Breitling models from the '50s, and Breitling is the godfather of the modern chronograph configuration-they were the first to build a chronograph with a crown and two separate pushers.


Justin - I never knew that - love that fact - I wore a Chronomat through the early 1990's & then a Navitimer for about 5 years as a daily - until my old eyes gave way n I needed more contrast. I think they lost their way through the 2000's with Schwarzenegger big brash shiny steroid watches - but in recent couple of years have really impressed me with their classy chronos.

I'm looking forward to handling these new chronos


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Breitling Duograph in blue and the Tudor Black Bay Chrono panda


----------



## CottonCombs (Dec 28, 2020)

I think a watch that should have been included on this list is the Breitling Super Avenger Chrono 48 (A133751A1A1X1). Now I know you're saying that's an existing model - what's the big deal. But it's changed and for the better. The bezel is matte versus the highly polished previous model, so is the bracelet, but what I like most, is the white faced model that's limited to 1000 pieces. I like big watches, but I don't like shiny/flashy - so this was perfect for me. In terms of the watches in this list - I'm embarrassed for the designers at Tag. Those models look exactly like an Omega Seamaster 300. I don't understand why they refuse to go above 43mm. The 45.5 mm (18.87 mm height) of the Planet Ocean Chrono Seamaster is the perfect size for guys that like big watches - so Tag continues to kick out these smaller versions. I understand that lots of people have a small wrist and these are perfect, but Tag is ignoring a portion of the market. The IWC on this list is nice as well, but I bought a Zenith Pilot Montre d'Aeronef 48mm (03.2430.693/21.C723) this year and without question, it's the best looking watch I've ever seen or owned, @ 4.5k in perfect used condition, for me it was a "poor man's IWC"...so don't anticipate ever buying a IWC even though I love the brand....

This is the link to the Breitling I mentioned: Super Avenger Chronograph 48 Stainless Steel - White A133751A1A1X1 | Breitling


----------



## Overmind (Jan 13, 2013)

I usually do not like Breitling, but these new Chronos are very nice. Maybe because they do not look like the typical Breitling watches I am used to see.


----------



## CottonCombs (Dec 28, 2020)

Overmind said:


> I usually do not like Breitling, but these new Chronos are very nice. Maybe because they do not look like the typical Breitling watches I am used to see.


I bought the model in that link with the black band with white contrast stitching...it's such a nice watch...I just love it...but it's big and heavy, which I like...(I'm a big fat guy, so I can't get away with small or thin watches)


----------



## exador (Feb 26, 2013)

> The flushing out of the Premier line is looking great thus far


It's fleshing, not flushing


----------



## steponone (Dec 8, 2013)

I agree with HarrisLam
The Zenith 3600 Sportmatic should not have been omitted.should be top of the list.


----------



## JustinMFrost (Oct 10, 2018)

CottonCombs said:


> I think a watch that should have been included on this list is the Breitling Super Avenger Chrono 48 (A133751A1A1X1). Now I know you're saying that's an existing model - what's the big deal. But it's changed and for the better. The bezel is matte versus the highly polished previous model, so is the bracelet, but what I like most, is the white faced model that's limited to 1000 pieces. I like big watches, but I don't like shiny/flashy - so this was perfect for me. In terms of the watches in this list - I'm embarrassed for the designers at Tag. Those models look exactly like an Omega Seamaster 300. I don't understand why they refuse to go above 43mm. The 45.5 mm (18.87 mm height) of the Planet Ocean Chrono Seamaster is the perfect size for guys that like big watches - so Tag continues to kick out these smaller versions. I understand that lots of people have a small wrist and these are perfect, but Tag is ignoring a portion of the market. The IWC on this list is nice as well, but I bought a Zenith Pilot Montre d'Aeronef 48mm (03.2430.693/21.C723) this year and without question, it's the best looking watch I've ever seen or owned, @ 4.5k in perfect used condition, for me it was a "poor man's IWC"...so don't anticipate ever buying a IWC even though I love the brand....
> 
> This is the link to the Breitling I mentioned: Super Avenger Chronograph 48 Stainless Steel - White A133751A1A1X1 | Breitling


The logic is that I will be writing another series that revolves around updates, so they don't have a place in this list.

On the topic of big but not flashy, thoughts on the IWC Mojave Desert editions? It's an interesting look but I'm still on the fence about it.


----------

